# Blackheads in my ear



## sushi-gal (Feb 11, 2007)

Are you able to see in your ear? how?

If I were you I'd clean the area using cotton bud + tea tree oil.

Hope other MUT memebers can give you better ideas!


----------



## Jessica (Feb 11, 2007)

There are tools available at beauty supply and drug stores just for removing black heads and white heads. I actually have one because i dont like to use my fingers to remove them. Like if you go to CVS for example I know they're over by the other implements. This has really worked for me and can get into those hard to reach places....good luck!!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Feb 11, 2007)

Blackheads in the ears are a b*tch! I've had them like all my life. My fiance points them out all the time and I'm just like what do you want me to do about them? I've tried everything. Tried sticking every type of cream, cleanser, treatment in there and nothing gets rid of them. Occasionally I've been able to essentially "scrape" a few of the big ones out, but usually that method just leaved nasty scabs. I've given up. If they go away on their own with daily washing then good. Otherwise I just hope nobody's lookin that closely at my ears lol - not that I know why they would be!


----------



## katrosier (Feb 11, 2007)

The blackhead remover hurts enough as it is on my face. Wouldn't it hurt even more inside ears?


----------



## Aprill (Feb 11, 2007)

I am country, so I use a hairpin to pressure it out. Works everytime


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 11, 2007)

When that happens to me, since it's not my face - I just stick a Q-Tip in rubbing alcohol and clean in there twice daily!


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 12, 2007)

What a great tip! Thank you.


----------



## Peppygirl (Feb 12, 2007)

My husband used to get them and I would just use the curved end of a bobby-pin and apply pressure around the blackhead, worked like a charm. Then clean it with something like alcohol.

Peppygirl


----------



## Jessica (Feb 12, 2007)

Believe it or not it hurts less inside the ear. At least for me anyway.

The Black head/Whit head Tool would work for this too.


----------

